# Mahindra 3014 won't go in FWD or REV while running



## TroyLee (Jun 18, 2021)

My Mahindra 3014 just started this. I can change the gears fine if it is shut off, but when I start it, the lever won't go into forward or reverse.

Anyone else had this problem?


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Sounds to me like the clutch is dragging. I have not a clue what the freeplay should be but do you have any at the pedal? Kubota's are 1-1 1/2" pedal freeplay.


----------



## TroyLee (Jun 18, 2021)

I'll have to check about the freeplay, but it just seems odd to me that it will shift just fine if the motor is off, but won't budge if the motor is on.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

what happens when you try and place it in gear with the engine running??,


----------



## TroyLee (Jun 18, 2021)

The lever won't go forward or back. I can't get into forward or reverse.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

let me rephrase that, does the gears grind when you try to place in forward or reverse??.


----------



## TroyLee (Jun 18, 2021)

Nope


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

would you be able to take a couple of photos of the gear shift and the linkages where these go into the transmission housing.


----------

